# Conquest 4 questions??



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Coodster.....I've had good results with Single cam bows with a bit higher nock point than what You have specified that You are set at.............Maybe play with it a bit, run it up a tic or two, and see what You get....?????.....Sorry, not much help, but it's all I got at this time...............Take care................Jim


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the Beman shafts, but soundsl like you may have more of a small spine issue than a nocking point issue. Try taking a little weight off or adding a little (if possible) and see what happens. Beyond this, in all truthfulness I have not shot more than a couple dozen arrows through a one cam bow in my life.:mg:


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd look at the owners manual and see what Mathews suggests. With my Apex bows they suggest 3/8" nock height with fingers and centershot about 13/16" from riser. I've also found nock height adjustments don't do much for tuning due, apparently, to the idler wheel - not like a 2-cam bow.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I've had an Ovation, a C3, and Drenalin LD. In all cases, for me, I have to get up closer to 3/8" nockset, nocking the arrow under a tie on nock set.

I have no idea why, but I just never could get any kind of flipper style rest to do exactly what I wanted. I always got some feather wear (inside feather) even when using a plunger combo.

Someone out here suggested I go to a launcher arm rest. When I did that, I was able to get a perfect bare shaft out to 30 yds.

I draw three under and drop one. I do believe my grip and shoulder position is good, but for some reason I never figured out I could not shoot the flipper. I do know I am not alone in this, although I also know others love those rests and do well with them.

I have speculated It may have to do with level nock travel and the one cam but cannot say for sure.

For what its worth, I finally went to a QAD drop away rest. Believe it or not, my bare shaft cooperates, and it is a very solid hunting set up. I cut the top bar off so I can top load.

Anyway, much more than you asked. Good luck Coodster. Good to know your still out there pulling a string.


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys, I did adjust my nock point up to 3/8 and will see how that shoots after work tonight, just not enough time in a day for work and play.
Ak the owners manual states 1/8-1/2" nock and 13/16 for center shot. I normally read the owners manual first on most things don't know why I didn't on this
the 3/8 nock looks strange at brace but when drawn looks level 

fuelracerpat, the last single cam I shot was a Q2 with a release so finger and a singlecam is very new to me. I started out with fingers at 16, don't know why I started a release back then. love the feel of the string on my fingers and the human factor.

Harperman, Thanks, wish I could help you with your hoyt question but looks like you are getting things worked out. never did pay much mind t o center of bow to relation to rest nock and grip. going to have to watch that thread and learn more about it.

Cato, nice to see you, yeah I'm still pulling the string, don't think I can stop its my sanity, love archery be it longbow recurve or a decked out compound just love to shoot arrows, good luck with the TP. Get more on this after I shoot tonight but for now work is calling.

Thanks again


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Well a quick update, was able to shoot tonight after work for a good 30 min.
not all things good but figured out what was going on.
everyone was right.
Not only did I have my nock to low but also have a stiff spine, what I think was happening is such a low nock the shaft was contacting the plunger head during the paradox (the skid mark between the hen vanes) compensating for the stiff arrow reaction, giving me a false bare shaft tune. if that makes any sence. 


so back to the drawing board. tonight, had the stiff spring in the plunger and put a med spring in the plunger head. will shoot tomorrow night and start again.

Odd thing is I was shooting really well even with the contact and low nock point. 

More to follow 

Have a safe and happy 4th


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Coodster said:


> Odd thing is I was shooting really well even with the contact and low nock point.


Been there as well. Just think how well you will shoot when you get it perfect!


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Well a bit of an update but on going, I have tried level nock, all the way up to 1/2" high nock, still getting shaft contact, I have tried everything plunger in to riser all the way out to 3/4", best for groups was 1/4" high nock but still had the contact. 
Depending on how the center rest and nock point I could get bare shaft close to fletched shafts but not right in there tight like they should.

Shot through paper and WOW what a tear, never had such a bad tear had almost a perfect reverse question mark. SHEESH had better tears when I first tried paper tuning back in 94.
So looking things over and thinking 60# at 29, ok have the cam on the 28" post shouldn't affect it, limbs bottomed out, brace is 6 7/8 not to far off. 


Put it on the scale 51#  No wonder a 28" 400 spine shaft isn't tuning for me.. the shop is going to check the limb deflection tomorrow and call mathews? it was supposed to be 60# and sticker says 60# but two diffrent scales says 51#

Anyone have something like this happen before?? How long did it take to get new limbs in?

antelope season is 31 days out and was thinking of taking the C4 really like the feel of the bow and how it shot, broadheads would have been a nightmare tho. 
Might have to put a sight on the shadowcat and see how it shoots n tunes.. But then also leaning to take the recurve.

Sometimes life gives you lemons what do you do make lemonaide, Nope eat cherries.


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi coodster

I had good success with the c4 off fingers last year shooting bhfsl here in the uk

My nock point is approx 7/16 high, sorry am away from home so can't tell you what my centre shot is.

If your cam has 3 posts each side then you are using a max cam not a minimax.

A 29" minimax goes down to 28.5", a max cam goes to 28.5" and 28" (and 1/4" increments in between but would recommend tweaking string and cable for fine tuning )

If you are a 28" draw get an EER cam rather than a DDR cam and going down pegs.

On a max cam a 29" DDR cam on the number 3 pegs (28") will lose you approx 8# in draw weight. Putting on an EER cam that is 28" on peg 1 both sides will give you max poundage for the limbs.

If you had 60# limbs with a max cam and put on a minimax at the same draw length you will lose approx 5# of draw weight.

Hth

Let me know if you want any more info

Dean


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Your bare shaft is telling you the nocking point is right. DO NOT ALTER IT.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

I shoot a C3 with mini maxs cams and 70# limbs. I was told that with mini max you loose at least 5-8 pounds of draw. My C3 it maxes out at 58# and with Premium strings(including Barracudas) it drops another 3#. To me if you want a 70# Bow and Mathews knows about this, they should make the changes with the limbs or at least let you know so you can make a more informed decision when you buy. If your bow is camo and would like to trade 70 for your 60 let me know and we might be able to work something out.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Coodster said:


> Just picked up a conquest 4 with mini max cams 28" and 29" draw 60# right hand.
> I draw 28", anchor under the chin split finger, arrows are beman MFX arrows cut to 28 1/4" vane tec 2" hp vanes, total arrow wt 415gr, shooting off nap plunger rest, bare shafts out to 20yards great and to 30 4" weak spine.
> I have noticed some scuff marks on my arrow wraps just between the two hen vanes and wear marks on the plunger head. Nock point is 1/8" high.
> 
> ...


Were you able to get the bow tuned?


----------



## Coodster (Feb 3, 2006)

Wirenut, man wish I would have caught your response sooner I went and orderd some 70# limbs.
Mathews pay for new limbs yeah right, that came out of my pocket... comes to 62# draw at 28 with 70# limbs.

Tune seems to be worse now shoots way weak with same arrow, in a fit of frustration tried a 29" 340 spine arrow and weak, feathers weak. noticed I had some limb lean on the top cam, took care of that, so may shoot better next time but who knows.

I have noticed this bow loves to eat cables on the cam break over, tried some local strings and had serving seperation in 10 shots, he is re serving them, so in meantime put on some stone mtn strings, they made it to 30 shots and same serving seperation.

All this and I just can't seem to like the shadowcat. where as the C 4 seems to fit me but man is it being a pain on tune. 

Think the bow Gods are angry at me for shooting compounds and telling me to shoot my recurves.

Thanks for the help guys, still not finished


----------



## john.fielder1 (Sep 29, 2010)

you wouldnt be interested in selling your minimax ddr cam would you? im in need of a mm-ddr, thanks.


----------

